# First Flat



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got out and fished with steve tonight from 8-10:30. We fished with live and cut bait, around 9:30 i got the only strong run of the night and landed a 22 pound flathead. Feels good to get that first one of the year


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice......


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice way to start out the year!


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

congrats,,,


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

definitely a good way to start out the year! congrats man


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> definitely a good way to start out the year! congrats man


thanks man, its definately ruined me. The Stanley Cup playoffs are on tonight and all i can think about is fishing lol


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> thanks man, its definately ruined me. The Stanley Cup playoffs are on tonight and all i can think about is fishing lol


ha, i hear ya man. take this one from your new spot?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> ha, i hear ya man. take this one from your new spot?


nope, just went driving and decided hey why not this looks ok


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

great fish pendog


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i was able to sneak out for alittle bit last night. Fished just live bait and landed a 15#flathead


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice river fish.. congrats.


----------

